# 2012 Routan ---- A Rabbit decided to hide under the hood......



## d4ever777 (Sep 14, 2016)

As the title says, a rabbit decided to hide under the hood of my Routan, and while it was trying to get away while my wife was trying to scare it out from the top, it squeezed through the section pictured. It managed to break off part of the wire that is going to some kind of sensor (I am assuming).

Since that wire broke, I have a hard shift every time I go into Drive, and of course, the check engine light is on. I went to the closest auto store (Napa) and they were not able to help me find the part/harness I need. The next closest auto store is 35 minutes away and before I make that drive, I wanted to see if I could get some help on here.

The pics:

http://i.imgur.com/WyHIAcA.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/U9NFORf.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/dtCTCVS.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/kuvbwb5.jpg

I believe I can solder and splice the harness back together, but I can't even figure out exactly what this does and I don't know what else I could effect if I do something wrong.

Thanks in advanced for any help!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Looks like it could be some type of speed sensor...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Definitely one of the two output speed sensors.

Mopar sells a connector kit part number 5014002AA.


----------



## d4ever777 (Sep 14, 2016)

georgef61 said:


> Definitely one of the two output speed sensors.
> 
> Mopar sells a connector kit part number 5014002AA.



I just saw this post, and wanted to say thanks for the info!

As an update, I was able to splice in and crimp/solder the wires back to the connector. I made sure to protect the area with a layer of heat shrink. It needed a little bit of running after so the computer could "relearn" the shifting points, but has been running great ever since. 


If I do run into problems again though, at least now I know the connector to order. :thumbup:


----------

